# kauf eines Laptops um Musik zu produzieren



## Gastonlagaffe (20. Januar 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich hab vor mir ein Laptop zu kaufen der um die 500€ kostet. Ich will damit selber Musik produzieren. Es sollten also gute Musikprogramme auf dem Rechner laufen und die Soundkarte sollte ganz gut sein.
Wäre auch ganz gut wenn man mit ihm neuere Spiele zocken kann.

Habt ihr ne Ahnung welcher da für mich in Frage kommen würde?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2011)

Das alles zusammen kannst Du vergessen. Wobei: der für Spiele beste für um die 500€ ist natürlich auch stark genug zum Musikmachen - allerdings sind die Soundchips in Notebooks ganz allgemein nicht dafür geeignet - ein externes Audiointerface ist da an sich ein "Muss", wenn Du das ganz halbwegs ernst angehen willst.

Wie intensiv machst Du denn Musik? Mit welchen Mitteln? Kommen auch externe Sounds dazu, also musst Du auch was aufnehmen können per Mic oder von einem Keyboard oder so? 

Für 500€ wäre da maximal eine AMD 5470 oder Nvidia 310m drin, so was in der Art. Damit gehen neuere Spiele teils nicht mal mehr in low, teils - wenn die Engine auch einen abgepeckten Modus anbietet - kann man die in low noch ganz o.k spielen, zB CoD MW2 auf low in 40 FPS. Für 600€ wiederum hättest Du dann aber direkt 50-100% mehr Spieleleistung.

Aber erstmal muss man das mit der Musik klären, denn so ein INterface kostet dann ja auch wieder 100€ und mehr.


----------



## golani79 (20. Januar 2011)

Hängt dann natürlich auch noch davon ab, welche Tools du verwenden willst - einige gibts nämlich nur für Mac.


----------



## Gastonlagaffe (20. Januar 2011)

Gut vergessen wir das erst mal mit den Spielen.
Ich will anfangs erstmal meine gitarre aufnehmen. Also von verstärker an den Pc. Später dann auch mal andere Instrumente und auch mit einem Interface.

Der Pc sollte auch die nächsten 3 Jahre schon noch aktuell sein um allen möglichen Kramm mit zu machen.


----------



## Gastonlagaffe (20. Januar 2011)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von Medion-Pc's?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2011)

Nicht so viel... Meistens hast Du da immer irgendwo Schwachstellen.

Als Notebook bei nur 500€ für 3 Jahre "aktuell" wird schwer, allerdings sind die Anforderungen bei Musik ja auch nicht so krass. Viele benutzen mit 5 Jahre alten PCs auch aktuellste Musiksoftware. Ein Notebook mit nem guten Dualcore wird also in 3-4 Jahren nicht unbrauchbar sein.

Das hier wäre für den Preis das Optimum, wenn es auf Spiele nicht ankommt: http://www.notebooksbilliger.d... sehr guter Dualcore, 500GB Festplatte, 3GB RAM (kann man auch nachrüsten), win7 64bit. 

Oder das hier: http://www.notebooksbilliger.d... CPU ist ein bisschen Schwächer, "nur" 2GB RAM und 320GB HDD - dafür hat es eine Nvidia 310m als Grafikarte: damit gehen noch ein paar relativ neue Games, UND Du hast HDMI (beim ersten nur VGA), falls Du das Notebook mal an einen Monitor oder ein TV anschließen willst. Wenn das aber egal ist, dann nimm das erste.

Aber ob die auch Line-Ins haben: mal bei Lenovo die Anleitung runterladen. Nen Mic-In haben die, idR lässt der sich per treiber auf Line-In umstellen.


----------

